# Tipps Ägypten



## guese1 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Hier sind ja richtige Freeks im Forum die sich mit fischen in Ägypten auskennen
Lese Eure geilen Berichte auch schon länger.
Möchte gerne Anfang April in Ägypten mit meiner Familie 2 Wochen Urlaub machen.
Mein Sohn und ich angeln gerne mit Kunstköder auf Raubfische
Hat jemand einen Tipp von welcher Hotelanlage aus es möglich ist
in nicht zu weiter Entfernung des Hotels vom Ufer aus zu fischen? Muss nicht unbedingt Hurgada sein.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
MFG


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2022)

Schau dir Berichte von Krallblei an da bekommst du bestimmt gute Tipps


----------



## Frankenstone (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich fliege Mitte November in ein Hotel wo es vielleicht in 1 KM vom Riff möglich ist. (Immer noch Riff, aber halt  1KM vom Ende der Hotelbucht.)
Zumindest hat da ein Stammgast neulich mit der Fliege geangelt, auch erfolgreich.
Der kennt sich da aber halt auch aus, kennt die Leute. Ich gucke mir das erst mal an.
Keine Lust verknackt zu werden. Wie es scheint hat man da keine Deckung, ist also weithin sichtbar.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Oktober 2022)

Verknackt? Darf dort nicht geangelt werden oder warum wird man da verknackt?


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Afrika ist out für mich . In Marokko hab auch geangelt . Da hat sich damals niemand dran gescheert. Aber ich bin durch mit dem schwarzen Kontinent. Wenn ich im Urlaub angeln will hol ich gern alle notwendigen Genehmigungen. Aber Stress und Willkür von irgendwelchen Fuzzies brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Lorenz (19. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Verknackt? Darf dort nicht geangelt werden oder warum wird man da verknackt?


Das Betreten von Riffen ist nicht unproblematisch. Mancherorts wird das egal sein, andernorts wird es vielleicht Verbote oder Ärger geben. Ein Polizist oder Aktivist/Naturschützer sieht vielleicht von weitem nicht ob du auf Fels läufst oder lebende Korallen zertrampelst, aber könnte das vielleicht unterstellen. Durch den Tauchtourismus achtet man wohl mancherorts in Ägypten auf die Riffe bzw deren Schutz. Die Gesetzeslage kenne ich nicht.

Das Fischen in der Nähe von Hotelanlagen und an Bade- oder Tauchplätzen oder generell einfach Privatgrundstücken ist nicht überall gerne gesehen oder gar verboten; diesbezüglich muss man auch aufpassen.

Ich will aber keinen entmutigen. Versucht es ruhig, sprecht mit Ortskundigen, Hotelbetreibern/Angestellten, Polizei/Küstenwache, ...fragt mal bei einheimischen Angeltouranbietern... Wer die Sprache spricht und Land&Leute kennt, ist natürlich im Vorteil. Kontakte vor Ort sind immer Gold wert. Vielleicht ist es außerhalb der Touri Hotspots oder ausser Sichtweite egal, oder wenn ihr im Hotel vor Ort unterkommt...


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt keinen Ärger. 

Geht außerhalb der Hotelanlage fischen. 

Bleibt weg von der Sinaihalbinsel, Hurghada und die südlichen Regionen um Wadi el Gamal.

Kein Mensch, niemand bestraft euch solange man einen Gesunden Menschenverstand hat.

Auf dem Saumriffdach kann man laufen dann kommen Korallen, das man diese nicht tot trampelt sollte jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Frankenstone (19. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Verknackt? Darf dort nicht geangelt werden oder warum wird man da verknackt?


Das kann ich nicht per Ferndiagnose sehen. In meiner Jugend hab ich einiges schwarz geangelt, kannte mich früher zumindest auch einigermaßen aus wie man sich nicht erwischen lässt. 
Das würde ich mir in Ägypten oder auch Spanien, generell in fremden 1ländern nie geben. Ist ja jetzt auch kein Jugendstreich mehr.
Zumal in Ägypten verdient ein Polizist wohl nicht viel. Das reicht dann wohl auf für einen Tippgeber. K. A. will ich nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Tentakel_Lover (25. Oktober 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Ärger.
> 
> Geht außerhalb der Hotelanlage fischen.
> 
> ...


Warum eigentlich Hurghada nicht? Hatte eigentlich vor nächstes Jahr dort in Urlaub zu gehen.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Oktober 2022)

In Hurghada direkt kannst so gut wie nicht fischen. Da könnte es auch Leute geben die dich dann wegschicken.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Oktober 2022)

Hi Tentakel_Lover,
jeder der schon einmal in Hurghada im Hotel war, müsste verstehen, dass es dort mega schlecht ist zu angeln! 
Hotel an Hotel ... .


----------



## Tentakel_Lover (26. Oktober 2022)

Ok danke für die Info


----------



## guese1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Hallo
Haben jetzt Hotel gebucht:
Three Corners Happy Life Beach Marsalam
Ist zwar erst in den Osterferien (0104-12.04.) aber Vorfreude ist 
ist nach langer Zeit ohne Urlaub mit Flieger groß.
Das Hotel liegt ca. 25KM Südlich von Port Ghalib.
Das gute zum Fischen von der Küste hoffe ich, ist
es, das zum Norden hin nach ca. 1,3 Km das erste
andere Hotel kommt und zum Süden erst nach
ca. 2,5 Km.Mein Sohn Lukas (15 Jahre) ist schon
ganz aufgeregt er angelt Zuhause mit allen
möglichen Kunstködern auf Raubfisch (Hecht,Zander,Barsch).
Lagunen sehe ich keine auf Fotos und es geht wohl vom Ufer
ca.100-150 Meter sehr flach rein wenn ich das richtig deute
Wie man dort am besten fischen kann hoffe ich auf Tipps
von euch Ägypten Angelfreeks
MFG Detlev


----------



## vonda1909 (28. Oktober 2022)

Wir waren im Gemma gleiche Küste  da ist  viel Platz  zum Angeln


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2022)

Hi. 
Kenne das Hotel gut. Auch die Riffe da. 
Das wird schwer. Zum fischen okay. Aber landen und verlieren sind zwei paar Schuhe. Da steht man weit weg von der Kante.


----------



## guese1 (1. November 2022)

Hallo Krallblei
Warum steht man weit von der Riffkante? Wird es vorher schon zu Tief zum stehen und
wie ist der Unterschied ungefähr von Ebbe und Flut. Wenn man zu weit von der Kante steht,
ist es bestimmt so ,das beim Drill die Schnur schnell am Riff scheuert sehe ich das richtig?
Welches Gerät würdest du generell Dort empfehlen? Geht z.B. Daiwa BG5000 Schnur 22 geflochtene
und 0,70 Flurcarbon oder liegen wir da ganz falsch.Wir müssen keine Monster fangen.
MFG Detlev


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2022)

Hi. Ja dort wird es eher seicht tiefer. Das kann aber auch von Vorteil sein. Ebbe und Flut richtet sich nach dem Mond. Hab schon alles erlebt. Ebbe Riff trocken oder Ebbe mit 2m Wasser drüber. Die Bg5000 hält und reicht erstmal grob. Hab sie selber oft gefischt dort. 0.22 Schnur ist gut. Fluro reicht normal auch.


----------



## guese1 (2. November 2022)

Hallo Krallbei
Danke aber wiso stehe ich dort weit vom Riff?
MFGDetlev


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2022)

Sehe das bei Google Earth. Hab auch einfach die Erfahrung. Auch der längere Weg bis zum sicheren Strand ist um einiges länger. Die Fische müssen über die Kante "geprügelt" werden und haben dann meist noch so viel Power das die mit den Händen nicht gefangen werden können.. und gehen oft verloren...


----------



## guese1 (2. November 2022)

Macht nen Unterfangkescher in dem Fall einen Sinn?


----------



## Taurinus (2. November 2022)

N ordentlicher Handschuh mit dem du auch fischen kannst und dann ein beherzter wirklich fester Schwanzwurzelgriff.... Keine halben Sachen... Wie wenn du jemanden beim Hände schütteln die Finger brechen möchtest....  

Geht auch ohne Handschuhe... Yellowspotted Trevally und Co. Machen dir dann halt n paar ordentlich Kerben in die Hand. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2022)

Ja sowieso. Hatte son Ding auch mal.Allerdings dann "Karma" kein Fisch gefangen


----------



## guese1 (12. November 2022)

Hallo
Bei welcher Mondphase beissen die im Riff am besten?
Gibt es da feste Regeln? In den 2 Wochen die wir bei
Marsalam sind ist L.T. Mondkalender der Vollmond genau
in der Mitte


----------



## Krallblei (12. November 2022)

Hab da noch nie darauf geachtet. 
Wichtiger ist das die Fische da sind


----------



## guese1 (12. November 2022)

Hab das mal auf Sri Lanka gehabt
weiss nicht mehr direkt vor oder nach Vollmond
Beim Schleppen Fische total durchgedreht,der erste
Barakuda war schon nach 5 Minuten dran und das ganze
ging den ganzen Tag so.Nie wieder sowas erlebt.


----------



## guese1 (Montag um 07:24)

So
Jetzt wirds langsam konkret
fliegen am 1.April(Kein Scherz)
Makadi Bay 12Tage
Angeln am Riff
Und 2-3 mal Bootscharter

Muss jetzt langsam Ausrüstung vorbereiten
Ruten weiss ich noch nicht was
Rollen habe ich gedacht 5000 er
Schnur Geflochtene 0,22 und Vorfach Fluorcarbon 0,70
Welche Köder ratet Ihr zu nehmen?
MFG


----------



## Krallblei (Montag um 09:31)

Vom Ufer Jigs.

In welchem Hotel bist?
Gruss


----------



## guese1 (Montag um 16:42)

Hallo
Krallblei
Danke für die Antwort
Soll man ja eigentlich nicht sagen
aber steht ja eh in meinem Tread:
Three Corners Happy Life Beach Marsalam
MFG
Welche Jigs und wie schwer?


----------



## Krallblei (Montag um 17:33)

Achso stimmt das Happy life. 

Je nach Welle und Strömung. Bei Ententeich reichen 40gr. Bei Welle und Seitenwind von links ( zu 95%) immer da würde ich dir 60-100gr empfehlen zum Casten. 80 sind aber fast ein Muss


----------



## guese1 (Montag um 19:55)

Hallo Krallbei unter 60 gr nehme ich nichts mit
Welche Marke jiggs ? Schreiben manche Bastart Jiggs finde ich nirgends
Wo und welche kaufe ich?
Und mir ist aufgefallen das Du fast der einzigste bist der die Drillinge am Ende
des Jiggs befestigt hat die anderen im Forum fast alle da wo das Forfach angebunden ist.
MFG


----------



## Taurinus (Montag um 20:12)

Mein Favorit vom Ufer waren Bastardjigs in 80g. Farben bringen alle Fisch. Wenn du Interesse hast, kannst du einfach Andreas / Bastardmakrele hier im Board anschreiben.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Taurinus (Montag um 20:16)

Und zu deiner Frage bezüglich Haken. 

Die meisten Fischen Jigs mit Assistshooks. Die werden dann am oberen Ende des Köders angebracht. 

Wenn man mit Drilling fischt, kommt dieser an das hintere Ende des Jigs...

Was man verwendet, kommt auf die Köderführung an. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Lorenz (Montag um 20:32)

guese1 schrieb:


> Und mir ist aufgefallen das Du fast der einzigste bist der die Drillinge am Ende
> des Jiggs befestigt hat die anderen im Forum fast alle da wo das Forfach angebunden ist.


Manche casting jigs (fürs Mittel- und Freiwasser) werden mit Drilling am Ende geliefert (z.B. Hart Glaze und Halco Outcast). Major Craft liefert manche Shore Jigs mit Drilling hinten und Assisthaken vorne; und manche in einer der Varianten. Klassische Shorejigs, die man (ggfs regelmäßig) den Grund berühren lässt, kommen typischerweise mit Assisthaken oder ohne Haken.


----------



## guese1 (Dienstag um 15:32)

Hallo
Sorry wie sende ich eine PN an jemanden? noch nie gemacht


----------



## Hecht100+ (Dienstag um 15:35)

guese1 
Nach oben Scrollen zum Briefumschlag, darauf klicken, (Unterhaltung), dann im nächsten Fenster auf Unterhaltung beginnen klicken,  unter Teilnehmer den gewünschten User eintragen, danach den Grund der Unterhaltung in die nächste Spalte und danach schreiben und zum Schluß abschicken.


----------



## guese1 (Dienstag um 15:49)

Hacht100+ Danke


----------



## Bastardmakrele (Dienstag um 16:38)

guese1 schrieb:


> Sorry wie sende ich eine PN an jemanden?





guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sorry wie sende ich eine PN an jemanden? noch nie gemacht


Schau in deinen Postkasten, hast ne PN


----------



## guese1 (Dienstag um 16:44)

Hallo
Ruten möchte ich gerne welche mitnehmen
die in den Koffer passen
Soll auch nicht alles sehr viel kosten.
Da für mich und meinen Sohn, und kann sein
das es alles nur für den einen Tripp ist
Würde Rhino8 Miles Out Serie nehmen 
Die Spin 2,75m (40-120g) davon dann 3 Stück 1ne als Ersatzt
Dann habe ich schon  eine Sänger Top Takle2,15m /Lure Wt 30 lb (auch vierteilig)
(Vielleicht zum eventuellen Schleppen vom Boot) hätte dazu Shimano TLD.2 Speed 30 Multirollen)
Rolle Hätte ich bis jetzt zum jiggen eine: Spro Zalt-ARC XS 755 FD 200m 0,45mm
Müsste dann noch 2 Rollen kaufen Dann kommt der ganze Kleinkram
Was haltet Ihr erst mal davon?
MFG


----------



## Harrie (Dienstag um 18:11)

Ich würde vielleicht noch eine Rhino 8 Miles Out on Tour in 2,55m 50-160gr mit einer Okuma Azores 6000 ZXP-H mit nehmen.
Die 2,70er habe ich auch. Bei der 2,55er hast Du den Vorteil, das der Leitring weiter vom Rollenhalter entfernt ist.
Die oben genannte Kombo passt gut zusammen, habe ich hier, falls Fragen sind.


----------



## guese1 (Dienstag um 18:45)

Hallo
Harry Wo Hier


----------



## Harrie (Mittwoch um 13:00)

guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Harry Wo Hier


Wie soll ich das deuten?


----------



## guese1 (Mittwoch um 16:42)

Hallo
Harry
Die oben genannte Kombo passt gut zusammen, habe ich hier, falls Fragen sind.
Was meinst Du damit habe ich Hier? Willst Du die verkaufen?
MFG


----------



## Harrie (Mittwoch um 16:46)

Ne, verkaufen nicht.
die Kombo habe ich zu Hause.


----------



## guese1 (Mittwoch um 16:48)

Dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## guese1 (Mittwoch um 16:57)

Welche geflochtene würdet ihr empfehlen? (Ca.0,23mm)
Brauche dann schon für 4 Rollen und Ersatz ca. 2000Meter
MFG


----------



## Harrie (Mittwoch um 17:04)

Daiwa Tournamet EVO 8 in 0,20mm (gibts leider nicht in 0,23mm) oder wenn es günstig sein soll Spiderwire Smooth 8.
Kannst natürlich auch z.B. Varivas, YGK oder Tasline nehmen, kenne aber deinen Geldbeutel nicht.


----------



## Lorenz (Mittwoch um 20:13)

guese1 schrieb:


> Welche geflochtene würdet ihr empfehlen? (Ca.0,23mm)
> Brauche dann schon für 4 Rollen und Ersatz ca. 2000Meter


Wenn du dich nicht gut auskennst, nicht weißt was dich erwartet und es vor Ort vielleicht keinen gescheiten Ersatz gibt, würde ich nicht nur auf eine Schnur(stärke) setzen. In Relation zu den Tourkosten ist die ein oder andere zusätzliche 300m Spule einer Mittelklasseschnur wenig.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (Donnerstag um 17:21)

Du musst bedenken die Fische werden versuchen die Schnüre  entlang des Dropoff über Korallen etc. zu ziehen, das ist der Tod einer jeden geflochtenen Schnur. Ich hätte keine Skrupel für deinen Einsatzzweck auch ne 8Fach geflochtene Kastking zu kaufen, und gleich 2-3 Ersatzrollen dazu. Die Schnur ist günstig aber hat tragkraft und nach dem Urlaub kloppst du Sie in den Müll, was du übrigens mit jeder SchiSchi Schnur machen kannst wenn die Fische in die Struktur ziehen.


----------



## Taurinus (Gestern um 10:00)

Ich kann diesbezüglich die Kastking Mega 8 empfehlen.... Hatte sie für Ägypten in neongrün und 30 lbs auf meiner 8000er Spheros.

274m kosten ca. 14-15€....ich hatte neulich sogar Glück und hab nur 17€ für 457m gezahlt... Die krummen Meterangaben resultieren aus dem eigentlichen Verkauf in Yards.

Und wie Andreas schon schreibt...
Ne teure Schnur raspeln die Korallen genau so schnell kaputt wie ne billige. Wenn der Fisch es an die Korallen schafft ist der Kampf ohnehin sogut wie vorbei.

Also von Anfang an so viel Druck wie möglich geben und den Fisch gar nicht erst runter lassen....
Klappt natürlich auch nicht immer.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Lorenz (Gestern um 10:46)

Taurinus schrieb:


> Also von Anfang an so viel Druck wie möglich geben und den Fisch gar nicht erst runter lassen....


Das wäre für mich ein Grund eher eine teurere Schnur zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung, dass die ein besseres Verhältnis aus Tragkraft und Durchmesser hat. Vorfachlängen und -stärken sind sicher viel wichtiger, denn an scharfkantigen Untergründen ist Geflochtene mehr oder weniger schnell durch.


----------



## Taurinus (Gestern um 12:43)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich ein Grund eher eine teurere Schnur zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung, dass die ein besseres Verhältnis aus Tragkraft und Durchmesser hat. Vorfachlängen und -stärken sind sicher viel wichtiger, denn an scharfkantigen Untergründen ist Geflochtene mehr oder weniger schnell durch.



Wobei hier bei den meisten Rollen schon die maximale Bremskraft der limitierende Faktor ist und definitiv nicht die Schnur... Und der Angler selbst muss auch noch stark genug sein... Ist ja kein Hecht am anderen Ende  


Bezüglich Vorfach würde ich nicht unter 0,70 gehen... Selbst ein 0,80er ist schnell durch wenn man nicht ganz nach vorne kommt und es ein bisschen zu viele an der Kannte schrubbt...
Länge verwende ich ca. 1,2-1,5m...so dass man es halt noch problemlos werfen kann und nicht durch die Ringe zieht.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Harrie (Gestern um 13:00)

Moin Mario,
mich würde mal interessiere, mit wieviel Bremskraft ihr vom Ufer aus fischt.
Wie ist das Verhätnis zur Wurfweite mit einer günstigen (deine genannte) und teuren Schnur (meine genannten)?


----------



## Taurinus (Gestern um 17:44)

Ich hab die von dir genannte Daiwa Tournamet EVO 8 nicht gefischt und kann dementsprechend keine Vergleiche ziehen. Zur Daiwa J-Braid X8 konnte ich keine merklichen Unterschiede bezüglich der Wurfweite feststellen.

Bezüglich der Bremskraft würde ich dort keine Rolle unter 10kg Bremskraft fischen... Wenn dir was wirklich dickes drauf rumpelt kannst natürlich auch mit ner 25kg Bremskraft twinpower, stella etc. alt aussehen. 

Im Endeffekt muss man immer selbst entscheiden wie viel Geld man für den Spaß investieren will. "Tackleschonend" ist die Fischerei dort sicherlich nicht... Sprich "Komplettbäder" der Rolle durch Wellen etc. gehören einfach dazu. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Harrie (Gestern um 18:13)

Das mit der schnur hatte ich mir gedacht.
Mit der Bremskraft, meinte ich, wie hoch ist die voreingstellte Bremskraft Deiner Rolle, wenn Du dort fischst.


----------



## Krallblei (Gestern um 20:32)

Die Bremse an der Kante/Ufer ist dort zu. 

Die wird nur bei Hornhechtrn bissl geöffnet.


----------



## Harrie (Gestern um 21:05)

Alles klar.


----------

